# Rainy Day and a Pentax K1000



## shinellie (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi everybody! New kid here!
I wasn't sure if I should post this here or in the Discussion and Q & A section so I did both! Sorry!


Anyway, it's raining today but I need to shoot photo's! I was wondering how waterproof a Pentax K1000 is? 
I've only started film photography in the last 3 months, so I'm not sure if water damages an analogue camera? 
If water is damaging, does anyone have any idea's on waterproofing (DIY please!)?


Thank you!




EDIT: Not sure if this is helpful (probably isn't) but I'm shooting black and white with ISO 400


----------



## Patriot (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't think older cameras like that are very water proof. It's small enough to put a plastic bag over the body. 

Posting the same thing in multiple areas will get one of them locked down. 


-Hunt.


----------



## bsinmich (Feb 24, 2013)

Water will damage most cameras if it is in excess.  I have taken many cmeras on the Maid of the Mist, under Niagara Falls, and there is a  lot of water there.  I  hold the camera under my jacket until I want to take a picture and then shoot quick.  Dry off the camera to the best of your ability and do what is possible to  keep it as dry as possible.   The K1000 is a simple and duirable camera.


----------



## pete72 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mechanical cameras rock. The K1000 is a rugged beast but it has to draw the line somewhere.
I like the sound of the plastic bag technique. You can get some nice reflections when the ground is wet. A linear polarising filter can be used to enhance this effect.


----------

